# The Brice Defiant is back!



## darren (Sep 17, 2009)

The Defiant has been out of the Rondo lineup for at least a couple of years now, and with the Intrepid now selling like mad, it's so weird seeing it back in bass form.






Brice Defiant 5 Bloodburst at RondoMusic.com





Brice Defiant 6 Lizard Burst at RondoMusic.com


----------



## technomancer (Sep 17, 2009)

That six string Lizard Burst is awesome... I got the email update and was just fighting the urge to buy one 

It's also worth noting the old Defiants were bolt ons, these are neck through. I have one of the old ones.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 17, 2009)

They look really sexy with the new Intrepid finishes.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 17, 2009)

damn. that is going to be hard to resist =/


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow those look awesome, I had almost forgot the intrepid came from that bass. I wonder how those humbucking pickups sound?


----------



## amassivetree (Sep 17, 2009)

Those look incredible, and I'm already glancing around the room to decide which guitars I can live without...


----------



## darren (Sep 17, 2009)

And that's SO not a "lizard burst".

I'm puzzled as to why they didn't go with more standard bass-type humbuckers on it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah, seems weird. Either way I have to fight my GAS too. I do want a bass, but in reality I wouldn't end up playing it THAT much, so best to stop looking at it and put the money on my debt


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 17, 2009)

It is weird that they almost seem to have guitar electronics. Aside from the very guitar looking pickups, the typical volume, balance, and EQ controls seem to have been replaced with volume, tone, a pickup selector, and a mysterious mini-toggle (for coil tapping to get more of a jazz bass sound, perhaps?).


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 17, 2009)

Since they'd have to re-proportion it for bass, I'm assuming it wasn't to save money and keep it more in line with the Intrepid routing  It is weird, the pickups are more guitar like, the controls, everything. I'd be even more tempted if it had 2 soapbar pickups, and I don't really care about the other knobs since I'd probably leave them on full the whole time.


----------



## Brendan G (Sep 17, 2009)

WANT!


----------



## darren (Sep 17, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Since they'd have to re-proportion it for bass, I'm assuming it wasn't to save money and keep it more in line with the Intrepid routing



Nope. The Intrepid's body is bass-sized.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, I stand corrected then


----------



## Galius (Sep 17, 2009)

Well mabey this is what we can expect the lizardburst option on the January run of Intrepids to look like. Looks kinda neat though its not what the finish was actually supposed to look like. Its pretty neat that they brought the basses back though.


----------



## matttttYCE (Sep 17, 2009)

Nearly fell out of my computer chair when I saw the rondo email update and my only question is: Why couldn't the Intrepids be THAT version of 'lizardburst'!? Damn, that's sexy! And if they get these going in lefty, it will be extremely hard for me to resist the GAS to get one to compliment my incoming Intrepid.

Glad they brought these back though!


----------



## darren (Sep 17, 2009)

That's still not "lizard burst". How they got, "trans green with a black burst" from this:






... i will never know. It's clearly supposed to be a green burst over natural or yellow.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 17, 2009)

im thankful for them showing the neckthru "stripe" on the top, thats pushing the gas down.

Plus the fact that I just found out Carvin can make a neckthru blank with their XB 35.25" scale.


----------



## matttttYCE (Sep 17, 2009)

darren said:


> That's still not "lizard burst". How they got, "trans green with a black burst" from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea and that would look SO much better IMO..but other than trying to get them do get it right on a custom, what are ya gonna do? ...Makes me wonder how hard it would be for that to happen.


----------



## EliNoPants (Sep 18, 2009)

those do look attractive...though i do prefer bolt-on with my basses

but a bloodburst with some Q-tuners into an active EQ could be pretty close to what i want in a bass

if anyone gets one, definitely post some soundclips


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 18, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Since they'd have to re-proportion it for bass, I'm assuming it wasn't to save money and keep it more in line with the Intrepid routing  It is weird, the pickups are more guitar like, the controls, everything. I'd be even more tempted if it had 2 soapbar pickups, and I don't really care about the other knobs since I'd probably leave them on full the whole time.



actually, this is THE BASS that the intrepid was based off of, not the other way.

i do love the control setup though, i hate not having a static and simple control setup on basses. i like getting the same result every time, but that 's just me


----------



## Kronpox (Sep 18, 2009)

The green 6 looks a lot like the green custom Intrepid my buddy ordered;






He plays bass now, it would probably be easy to convince him to get the 6 since he misses his 8

then I'd be able to play it!


----------



## CooleyJr (Sep 18, 2009)

Damn i dont really play bass but i sure as hell want one!! A good 6er tuned to B flat would do perfect


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 18, 2009)

I just bought a Schecter 5er, otherwise I'd be seriously interested in the 5-string Brice. The 6-stringer is tempting, although I hope the neck profile is more rounded than the Intrepid's.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 18, 2009)

It's official... I want that bass!


----------



## dudewtf (Sep 23, 2009)

These basses sure look amazing and the price sounds great for what your getting.

However...

Can anyone attest to how these Defiants and HXB's compare to other more well known/widely used basses?

Such as EBMM Stingrays, Ibanez SR's, Ibanez BTB's, and some of the higher end Peavey's and ESP's. Do these basses stack up?

I own an Agile Interceptor Pro 27 and I must say...I've played a ton of expensive guitars and for only $649...Agile makes a helluva great guitar! Are the Brice Basses equal in comparison quality/tone wise?


----------



## MetalGravy (Oct 1, 2009)

Did ever Agile make a 7-string guitar with the Intrepid body style? Cause dude, I would totally hit that.


----------

